# Sandy Point 5/1/2011



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

Not really much to talk about.. Arrived at 5:30 am and fished too 10:00 am.. Caught 4 baby stripers and 2 small white perch.. and from the looks I probably had the most productive day from the rest that was out there... Someone in another thread asked about the jetty being finished, and I will probably say yes, I believe I saw someone fishing off of it this morning, and the machinery is gone now..

Oh on a better note some of those fish were caught on my homemade FF rigs, so I guess I'm making them right... Anyone here make Fish Finder rigs with two hooks rather than one? I've made one of those rigs so far have not used it yet though.. Just asking because most of the pics I see of the FF rigs are only one hook..


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

every time i throw a ff rig every thing gets twisted on the braid. i need to make some breakaway rigs with impact sheilds, keeps everything from helicoptering


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

I use the single hook homemade!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

surfnsam said:


> every time i throw a ff rig every thing gets twisted on the braid. i need to make some breakaway rigs with impact sheilds, keeps everything from helicoptering


I use about 10' of shock leader and have never experienced a tangle. Maybe there's a flaw in the way your FF rigs are tied.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

you have to have leader in a ff rig. Running a braid mainline to a mono ff will create problems. If you dont want to use shock, use a little more than the length of your FF's equivalent in mono and your issues should go away.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Using this FF rig with at leasr 10' of shock will prevent your problems. If you're throwing 8&bait the shock leader is 1 1/2 times the length of your rod plus 2 wraps around the spool.


----------

